# a bag full of plaques



## mac1012 (28 Jan 2014)

Well another 36 plaques for my wholesale customer to be picked up in an a hour basic work for hegner but a steady income got another 60 to do , I have decided now I am getting more and more work wholesale I am going to upgrade to the multicut 2s, I got 200 from Christmas until now in spare time paid work on the hegner and I reckon I would get 200 and maybe a little more for my three year old hegner so I am half way there :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## toesy (28 Jan 2014)

Great news to hear someone making some extra cash from a hobby, if I could make a living out of it, I would love to.

When you say plaques, the picture doesn't show what you have done, sorry just interested, maybe I could help share the workload  only jokin

Hope you get the funds to upgrade soon

toesy


----------



## scrimper (28 Jan 2014)

What's in the bag?


----------



## mac1012 (28 Jan 2014)

thanks tosey if you look in the bag they are plain plaques cut to length on hegner with a hole in either side , then the person who I sell vthem to decorates and sells them I did her 100 before Christmas and she has sold all of them.

I do other stuff for her that's more shaped but I like these as they are easy to do and easy money.

to make a full time living without any benefits or anything would take a lot of doing unless you got a partner who can provide for you both 

its something I thought about but frankly I don't want to be in the workshop 8hrs a day then traveling doing craft fairs etc as much as I love scrolling that's not for me as I think I would lose the will to live :lol: , I enjoy my day job as a physio assistant in rehab and the scrolling as some extra money and an escape.

I was a machinist engineer a few years back and I have experience of working the same machine day in day out for a few years and it can get a bit tedious.

I guess if you hadn't got a job and wanted to do it or you have a job you hate then that's different I guess

mark


----------



## mac1012 (28 Jan 2014)

scrimper its a lucky dip 1 pound a go :lol: or the clue could be in the title of the thread #-o 

mark


----------



## mac1012 (28 Jan 2014)

can you not see the plaque lifted up at an angle and a hole in the end ? if not spec savers is open to 530 :lol:


----------



## martinka (28 Jan 2014)

I think it's a plaque if it has something on it that's decorative or informative, otherwise it's a strip of wood. :mrgreen:


----------



## mac1012 (28 Jan 2014)

hey its a strip of wood with holes in it get it right son 

decorative and informative ? ooooh get you martin have you by any chance swallowed a hegner :mrgreen:


----------



## Bryan Bennett (28 Jan 2014)

That is what one would say is " Icing on the cake " to be paid for what one enjoys doing.

Bryan


----------



## ChrisR (28 Jan 2014)

Mark.

Looks like a good contact you have there for sales.

I certainly live in the wrong part of the country to sell work. I am in the workshop three to four hours a day, seven days a week, approx half the time on the Hegner, the other half on prep and finishing work.

Then I give all of the work to charity.

Having said that, I enjoy it, and it keeps me away from wild women, :roll: chance would be I fine thing.

I know I am safe, the wife will not be reading this, as she cannot operate the computer, or at least she says she can’t. :shock: 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## boysie39 (28 Jan 2014)

Mark ,I get a certain amount of pleasure from looking at pictures of work the folk on here post , but I draw the line at your present offering . Please don't insult the small amount of intelligence that I have by posting a paper bag full of timber with a hole showing in one end and expect me to figure out that they are plaques . Maybe in my old age I have lost the plot somewhere along the line or I have lost my sense of humor but if your work is so secretive maybe you should not post it at all . Please accept my apologies if other members can make out that they are what you said they are ,or if this is a joke .


----------



## scrimper (28 Jan 2014)

mac1012":3hjkvkpl said:


> can you not see the plaque lifted up at an angle and a hole in the end ? if not spec savers is open to 530 :lol:



I had my eyes tested at Specsavers last week as it happened! (hammer) I did read the word plaque but I took it to mean some decorative plaques that you have fretted and I wanted to see one!


----------



## powertools (28 Jan 2014)

If you are getting a steady flow of paying orders for items of this type you would be far better off keeping the scroll saw you have already got and buying yourself a bandsaw to complement it. A bandsaw is far better suited to cutting basic shapes than a scroll saw is and you could then use the scroll saw for more intricate items.


----------



## Chippygeoff (28 Jan 2014)

I make a very good living from scroll saw work. I enjoy the craft fairs I attend. all the stall holders are like one big family, we help each other out and have a lot of fun. There is a down side, as Mark said, its a case of long hours in the workshop and it can become tedious, especially when you have to make a lot of the same item, like 1000 hearts I made last year for a customer. But at the end of the day I love it.


----------



## stevebuk (28 Jan 2014)

Do you sell many planks with holes in Geoff..


----------



## martinka (28 Jan 2014)

Eric Sykes made a small fortune from a plank.


----------



## woodndrum (28 Jan 2014)

Be nice to think of an artist completing these with pyrograhy or hand painting


----------



## Chippygeoff (28 Jan 2014)

Hi Steve. I can't recall selling a plank with a hole in it. I've sold lots of planks in my time but the punters are not keen on holes.


----------



## mac1012 (29 Jan 2014)

that's ok boys keep the jokes coming , I will sit back here while I am reading them counting the bundle of money I got for making them. ccasion5: \/ 

steve I have made lots of money from planks , lovely jubbly :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I let other people do the hard work of decorating my planks 8) sorry to disappoint but it just goes to show where there is a plank there is brass :lol: :lol: 

As for a bandsaw I had one before couldn't get on with it I found it a pain in the a... something I would like to get though is one of those cross cut mitre thingy bob saws with a fine blade that would be more useful to me than bandsaw.

well done Geoff I know you work full time at it as I seen you mention it on other threads long may it continue , but its not for me, I like the daily interaction with my patients I get 8 weeks paid holiday a year and full pay for 6 months if I am ill plus a pension so theres plenty for me to love :lol:

I do enjoy the scrolling and the craft fairs when I do them but at the moment I have enough wholesale work and my own projects to keep my spare time ticking over as she told me yesterday she we will wanting more stuff on a regular basis.

mark


----------



## Chippygeoff (29 Jan 2014)

I bought a dewalt compound mitre saw last year and is one of the best investments I ever made, I sold my bandsaw, put a bit more money towards it and bought the saw. It takes just a minute to cut a plank into blanks all the same size for a run of a particular item like plaques but I still have to take them to the drill press to make the holes. It is also good for housing (half lap) joints along with a host of other useful applications.

I am in the workshop full time as I cannot work at a full time job anymore. I get my pension and disability allowance and the scroll saw work is a bonus, quite a big one. It pays for all my overheads and the materials I use. Where I live we are flooded with tourist and in one of the halls where I attend a craft fair once a week there is an adjacent car park where all the coaches stop and most of the tourist make the hall their first port of call. Most of them have never seen scroll saw work before and I get asked loads of questions and make lots of sales. As I said before. I love every moment but then again its not for everyone. Most just scroll as a hobby and that's great but with everything I make it has to be quick to make with the minimum of work and at the moment I have around 200 various items I display. The best sellers are name signs and close behind are animal jigsaws.


----------



## stevebuk (29 Jan 2014)

Pleased to see you took it as it meant Mark, just having a laugh.. If I could get away with just cutting blanks I would..


----------

